# 747 in Austin



## Bob Dylan (Oct 25, 2017)

Watched a totally White/No Markings 747 Take off out of Austin Bergstrom today heading SW.

First one I've seen in a long time here, wondering if anyone has any info as to what it might be???


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2017)

When you say no markings do you mean no registration either? We receive 747's (and lots of other widebodies) for heavy maintenance here at SAT. Not saying that's the case here but without a registration it's hard saying not knowing.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 25, 2017)

Devil said:


> When you say no markings do you mean no registration either? We receive 747's (and lots of other widebodies) for heavy maintenance here at SAT. Not saying that's the case here but without a registration it's hard saying not knowing.


Right, I didn't even see an N # on the tail, it was totally White, but definitely a 747!!
And I know SA receives lots of Jets for work @ SAT and the old Kelly AFB, now a Joint Base. ( the Central American-Contra flights were operated out of there!)


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Oct 25, 2017)

Probably for a D-Check perhaps. Wonder if it is heading to the jet graveyard in Mojave Desert. What varient of 747 is it?


----------



## Pere Flyer (Oct 25, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Wonder if it is heading to the jet graveyard in Mojave Desert.


Jet graveyard?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2017)

What time today?


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pere Flyer said:


> bmjhagen9426 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if it is heading to the jet graveyard in Mojave Desert.
> ...


That's what I call it. Lot of retired jets out in the desert.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2017)

Flying in US airspace without visible registration is supposed to be illegal. Even graveyard ferry flights would normally use dark tape to form a temporary registration on a white fuselage. Some secretive government flights have apparently used light grey characters on a white background so maybe thats what you saw?


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 25, 2017)

Off topic: British Airways is planning to replace their current B787 service between LHR and AUS with 747s in the spring, I believe.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 25, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> Off topic: British Airways is planning to replace their current B787 service between LHR and AUS with 747s in the spring, I believe.


This possibly could be the answer, perhaps 747s will be made ready for this service in San Amtonio since so there is so much work done on Jets there?


----------



## jis (Oct 25, 2017)

BA services its 747s in their Hatton Cross maintenance facility.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic: British Airways is planning to replace their current B787 service between LHR and AUS with 747s in the spring, I believe.
> ...


BA wouldn't send a 747 here unless it was being sold to (and reconditioned for) another carrier.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 26, 2017)

I searched the FlightAware departure log for yesterday (10/25) at AUS, and there were no 747's listed. Sounds like some sort of stealth move being kept out of the public database. If someone wanted to kill some time, they could listen to the LiveATC recording for KAUS for the time frame to see if there is some oddball departure.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2017)

There were a bunch of tail numbers without types listed (I looked too), which is why I was trying to nail down the time.

If Jim gives me a time, I’m likely to go trolling through the audio.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 26, 2017)

On my commute I did notice an all-white aircraft outside one of the maintenance hangers here, but it was _not_ a 747.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 26, 2017)

Down here, we get a lot of flights that meet two or three buses at BRO. They are coming from / going to Central America usually. Old clunkers like DC-9s. FlightAware does tell us who owns these planes.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 26, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> Off topic: British Airways is planning to replace their current B787 service between LHR and AUS with 747s in the spring, I believe.


I found it:

British Airways in recent schedule update filed additional changes for its planned long-haul operation from London Heathrow , for summer 2018 season. Latest update, previously not covered , as follow. London Heathrow – Austin eff 08APR18 747-400 replaces 787-9, 1 daily London...


----------



## XHRTSP (Oct 26, 2017)

Atlas going to MEX.

Nothing spooky going on, they fly through AUS all the time. And yes they have proper registration.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys! Looks like XHRTSP has it.

It was pretty far away and I couldn't see any registration or markings, but the old eyes aren't what they used to be when I flew the Friendly Skies of Cessna!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 27, 2017)

BA replacing the 787 on their flight with a 747?





That is very unusual. Many other airlines are retiring their 747s for newer aircraft - like the 787!


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2017)

It is quite unusual to replace a 747 by a 787 unless one is seriously downsizing the route. A 777-300ER is a more equivalent in capacity substitution.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> BA replacing the 787 on their flight with a 747?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A surprise to me too. Aren't 747s,even the newer versions, Fuel Hogs like all 4 engine jets?
I may just have to take a day trip to London just to ride on a 747 again!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 27, 2017)

On your way to the airport, can you tell me what time this plane left?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2017)

Ryan said:


> On your way to the airport, can you tell me what time this plane left?


It was around Noon on Tuesday(10/24) Ryan.


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > BA replacing the 787 on their flight with a 747?
> ...


BA's newest 747s have a good 5 to10 years of life in them before they come up for major overhaul. So they will be around for a while I think. No one has really just recycled 747s out before they came up for major overhauls, except for a few exceptions like Singapore.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 27, 2017)

XHRTSP said:


> Atlas going to MEX. Nothing spooky going on, they fly through AUS all the time. And yes they have proper registration.


In my experience Atlas Air normally looks like this







But a quick check of the web indicates that they now have at least a few aircraft that appear to be in some sort of witness protection (or wet lease) program.








Bob Dylan said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > BA replacing the 787 on their flight with a 747? That is very unusual. Many other airlines are retiring their 747s for newer aircraft - like the 787!
> ...


Depends on what sort of fleet you're operating and which aircraft are available within that fleet. Right now 744's are paid off and fossil fuel is cheap. Thus you have a 747 replacing a 787 from Austin to London.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 27, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > On your way to the airport, can you tell me what time this plane left?
> ...


Dude, you had us all looking at the wrong day!

Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury, I give you GTI 8890...

https://flightaware.com/live/flight/GTI8890/history/20171024/1719Z/KAUS/MMMX


----------



## Ryan (Oct 27, 2017)

Looks like N407KZ and N859GT are the only two in the all white, but both of their whereabouts are accounted for...

I found a picture of N850GT in all white from Jan of 2016, but she's wearing a Panalpina livery in picture before and after that.

Definitely curious!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks Ryan and Chris!! 

That all White one looks like what I saw.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 28, 2017)

With the carrier and flight number now known, Flightradar24 is your friend.

Atlas Air 8890 operated with N445MC.

N445MC is a B747-400F and was originally operated by Korean Air Lines in cargo service. Atlas Air acquired it in September, thus perhaps the all white paint job.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks Bill, the internet can do amazing things!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2017)

I didn’t realize that FR24 will give you tail numbers. That will come in handy.


----------

